# Keeping dogs cool equipment



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Have any of you tried those cool pads for those hot weather months? Are they durable? What else do you guys use? I am looking for something specifically that I can put in their crates while at training. I have multiple fans going, and I have used frozen water bottles in the crates, but that doesnt seem to be enough. I was wondering how well those cool pads worked. My female can occasionally be rough on things, altho she is generally good on her crate. My rear A/C is not reliable, so I need something more. (And no, a new car is not an option).

At home I have one of those misters, and that really works, but have yet to find one that is portable and reasonably priced. 

Thanks!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

sorry but can't visualize your problem Mel

are you saying you have to keep dogs in a crate in the car while other dogs are being trained on a field nearby ?

i've only known one person who tried a cool pad in a crate with the dog in the crate ... while driving ... they didn't think it helped much
* but this was a pad using crystals that you soak and that didn't surprise me cause i've never thought those were worth anything to begin with


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, sorry. I should have been more descriptive. The dogs are in the crates while at training and other dogs are working. I try to park in the shade, breezy area, etc.. I just need something more. Those crystal filled pads are typically useless I have found, unless someone knows of a really good product. There are some gel filled ones I have heard of, but they are pricey and I dont want to spend the money unless I know they work.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mel

Instead of something to put in the crates. How about one of those reflective material car covers that let the breeze through but block the UV rays? Keep the whole car cooler instead?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

ok, get the pic ... sorry, but i would try and find a way around the problem by getting em out of the car, even if that meant getting a collapsible but sturdy ex-pen type rig with a sun shade 
- do you have some kinda security problem that keeps you from rolling every window down, etc ?
- or don't want anyone walking up to em if they were out of a crate ?
- anyway, if that is absolutely not gonna happen get a BIG ass fan (even if it takes a small generator and get enough air moving thru the car to blow your ball cap off if it was just layin on your head. if you can keep air moving and the dogs will drink they should be able to hack it

with plenty of ice water avail they should be able to self regulate.....if not it's too damn hot and humid to be there in the first place

i've heard the cool vests work but that was reported by owners, not the dogs ...ones i've seen didn't impress me


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Mel
> 
> Instead of something to put in the crates. How about one of those reflective material car covers that let the breeze through but block the UV rays? Keep the whole car cooler instead?


Sorry, no experience with the pads but I have some friends who belonged to the same schH club as I did who had schnauzers and swore by the covers mentioned by Thomas, and this was during the heat of So Cal summer, but of course, we don't usually experience much humidity. I'm thinking of getting one of the car covers for this summer.

During the summer I use the battery operated fans you can get at Walmart. They're a lot bigger than those crate fans. I usually position it downwards towards a pan of ice sitting outside the crate so that the air bounces off into the crate and is a little cooler for the dogs. Also I utilize wire crates instead of plastic crates for more air flow.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

If they have to be in the car, l,eave the car running with the AC on.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> If they have to be in the car, l,eave the car running with the AC on.



I saw two dogs and a cat die when the air conditioning failed. The car was only a couple of yrs old also.

K9 LEOs out there. Isn't there some sort of warning systems on the cars that you can carry when you leave the car? Seems like I've seen something like that. Remote temperature reader maybe?


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Never heard of car covers but I looked it up online and they sound worth a try. Multiple fans ( from every angle), frozen water bottles, windows open, but when its 100 degrees, no breeze, middle of texas summer, you need more. I cant put anything on the female like a cool vest-she'll tear it up, but she will usually lay on things quietly, so thats why I was thinking the "chillow" or other cool pad type. The crates are open on all sides, built into the back with 4inch panels. So air flow is maximum. Taking them out of crate not usually an option for security reasons, and faulty rear A/C makes that not an option, as already mentioned. When I'm lucky I can find someone to train with who will train at 2am but usually I am not so lucky and have to train late afternoons or at best, early mornings. Summer in this area means it stays hot hot till around midnite, and starts heating up by 10am.

Thanks for the car cover idea!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Mel I'm hoping Nancy Jacoby will pop up on this thread, I believe she has a lot of good ideas when it comes to keeping dogs cool. If she doesn't show up here, you might want to ask her directly via PM.

Here is a thread where she posted a link to a company that makes cooling vests and crate pads that some of her fellow SAR friends recommend: 

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/crate-fan-10913/index3.html

The company is called CoolZone Dog. Hold on to your hat, the crate pad is pricey:

http://htfx-inc.com/store/k9/index....id=185&zenid=39628e3fd93c93f5a55eb60542b9f29d


----------



## Brian McConnell (Feb 6, 2010)

People at our club have put plywood botoms in their crates with a 2by2 on each side holes were drilled in the plywood ,small ones so a claw wouldnt get caught and put frig packs under the floor kept the dogs cool all day.
Brian


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

I bought a water bed type thing from leerburg years ago. I think it worked well. I found this one with a quick search for "Water beds for dogs"
http://www.sitstay.com/dog/supplies...13322_13959_?gclid=CLuPssrtqq4CFQ2f7Qodly5zQA
I never seen this one in person.

What I did was to get a outdoor entry door mat, the thin rubber one and laided it over the waterbed in the bottom of the crate. This made it last much longer. The water is room temp., but would absorb heat from the dog until the dog warmed it up to body temp. So my thought are it will pull heat from the dog after training for 20 minute or so to help with cool down.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

I just came across another type with active cooling. Looks like it may work.

http://www.petstreetmall.com/Hound-Cooler/10070/4905/details.html


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

I bought this air cooler. 

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/rechargeable-personal-air-cooler-mister/37641

I went to a seminar on a 95+ degree day with high humidity index, only having to let some one use my vehicle to go handle an emergency. Which meant my dogs were in their crates with a POS knock off easy up.

My buddy pulls up with his white cargo van. He told me we can put my dogs with his dogs in the van. I was thinking to myself it is better than nothing, soon as he opens the door I am hit with cold air. That little cooler pumps out some air. The dogs were fine. Was a big relief for me and I was able to enjoy the seminar with out having to worry about my dogs.


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

We have a LC GSD and living in Georgia. Needless to say, the summer months can be a rough time for training.

We use one of the airline crates with a reflective covering over it. This reflects the sun and provides shade. We also put an inch or two of water in the bottom of the crate, use one of the crate fans from Leerburg, and also have a pail of water hanging inside for easy access. We also shave the belly of our GSD and this seems to really help.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I had horrible troubles when I drove an SUV with keeping the comparment cool. though reflective tarps, the 12volt O2 cool fans hooked up to a marine deep cycle battery worked well. I love my fans and the battery can run several fans a few days.

With the truck full length windoors and a white camper top We do very well as it is consistently no warmer under cover than outside. So if we loose shade on a hot day we are still ok. I still am terribly aware of sun angles though and park my truck to take advantage of the suns motion if I cannot guarantee shade. 

I bought one of the O2 cool ice units as shown in the picture and it worked TERRIBLY for me. Fortunately I only paid $20 on closeout at Walmart so it is interesting one worked well for someone...Maybe it has to do with how the ice is packed in.

I really like the idea of the plywood on 2x2, small holes and freezer blocks though - dog not in direct contact. Put some 12volt computer fans underneath and it could force cool air up the holes and I could always just use bagged ice or frozen water bottles too. I am going to have to try that one! Unlike a bed/mat it is not likely to be destroyed.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> K9 LEOs out there. Isn't there some sort of warning systems on the cars that you can carry when you leave the car? Seems like I've seen something like that. Remote temperature reader maybe?



There are a couple of systems out there that monitor the temp inside a vehicle. Ours honks the horn, rolls the windows down, turns on a fan and flashes the lights. There are other models that set off a pager worn by the officer. All of our canine units are equipped with temp sensors. They can definitely be a lifesaver. Since the vehicle is constantly running during the summer, there is also an anti-theft mechanism that can be used on a vehicle. Basically, the driver, flips a switch, turns off the ignition and the car continues to run. If anyone gets in and tries to drive off, the vehicle engine quits when you depress the brake to take the car out of park. Then of course, because the engine quit, the temp sensor goes off.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

One request for those who do keep the A/C running. PLEASE be mindful of those with open vehicles. Nothing like coming back to your truck to find a running police cruiser next to it blowing hot exhaust fumes at your own dog.

I have had it happen enough to comment and not just police folks but other SAR folks (typically the ones I have had issues with drive diesel trucks and those fumes are even worse)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nancy, a long-distance furniture mover friend was just talking to me about this .... how some truck stops now have signs about not parking (engine running) within some number of feet (I forget the number) of an already parked rig with a dog in the cab.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

... and back on topic ..... 


:lol:


----------



## Natasha Keating (Apr 8, 2010)

http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=525
http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=918&ParentCat=155


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

PCMs are the way to go (for $40 that mat looks good though I would want to make sure it is a safe vegetable oil based PCM and not some of the older once that were more mineral based) But But But

These darned destructo dogs. Last thing I want to come back to a shredded mat and an oily mess of a dog. I would. 

What size holes work in the plywood? I really really like that idea.


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

The hotdawg alarm system for police cars is what I used. Does the stuff David was talking about. I recently got 2 off of govdeals pretty cheap. That is great IF you are keeping them in the car

For me training I always ( when i was in the states) and in Texas in the summer, got them out of the car.

Cold water. a fan and a cheap popup, mix that with an easy to put together and transport pen and you are good to go.

I went to Tractor Supply but any home depot will do. I bought 3 pieces of 4x8 horse fence. This is stiff metal fence that comes if flat sheets. A pair of bolt cutters and the 4x8 became 4x4. A few cable ties and you have a folding ( accordion style) pen that is 24 feet around for about 30 bucks. Self standing and it takes all of 5 minutes to put up. Put it under the 99 dollar pop up and you are in good shape. Add the fan if wanted.

This works and it easy. Hell add a table and chairs and have a picnic.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> There are a couple of systems out there that monitor the temp inside a vehicle. Ours honks the horn, rolls the windows down, turns on a fan and flashes the lights. There are other models that set off a pager worn by the officer. All of our canine units are equipped with temp sensors. They can definitely be a lifesaver. Since the vehicle is constantly running during the summer, there is also an anti-theft mechanism that can be used on a vehicle. Basically, the driver, flips a switch, turns off the ignition and the car continues to run. If anyone gets in and tries to drive off, the vehicle engine quits when you depress the brake to take the car out of park. Then of course, because the engine quit, the temp sensor goes off.



Now if they would add a solenoid to pop the dog enclosure open that would be worthy of getting out a lawn chair, a bag of popcorn and a soda. :twisted:


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

These Aluminet solar shades work really well for keeping the vehicle cool when there is no shade. The reflective mesh lets air flow through but keeps the heat out. A bit pricey in Canada - I had to order from the US, but well worth it for training or trialing in the summer. I can park anywhere, even in full sun and my car will not heat up.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Leslie,

I use a cheap Tool King tarp to make a curtain around the tail gate of my Villager mini van. The best thing is "strategic parking"
I park with the driver side facing the sun, which puts the open sliding door in the shade. Then the tarp clipped to he tailgate blocks the sun from coming into the back of the van. both drivers and passenger windows open to help with air flow. Not too many really hot days in Colorado. So usually this is more then enough to keep my dogs cool. I also have a couple of cheap battery operated crates fans just in case. Most people just don't think about the sun. They park next to a shade tree in the AM and by the time the training or seminar is finished their vehicle is in the direct sunlight.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I tried the tarp thing, too, but for me, the solar shade was worth the extra money. The club I trained at had no shade, so there was no option except to park in the sun. Training could go all day, so sun on the driver's side in the morning was over to the other side in the afternoon. Same with trials at other clubs - sometimes shade available, sometimes not. The aluminet is light weight and folds up reasonably small to keep in my vehicle. Easy to throw over and take down. 

With three dogs (two working dogs and one pet that I didn't want to leave home alone) and crates jammed into that wagon being able to open up all the windows and the tailgate made a difference. Even with all windows and doors covered by the solar shade, the mesh lets the air flow but blocks the light. On a hot summer day, it's cool and dim in there and if there's a breeze, you feel it.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I know a lot of folks in the hot and humid SE US like the solar shade...good option for SUVs and minivans....You still cannot also beat good fans keeping air moving though.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I have found no cheap reliable option for keeping the dogs cool. I use the mesh tarp for days that are just hot but not good awful...for days that are absolutley awful. I have a 1 gallon pesticide sprayer that I mist the dogs with. I also have purchased a honda eu1000 generator I chain to my bumper. I plug in a good old house fan and blow on the dogs. The set up is almost a grand. but I have bought every crate fan, ryobi rechargable fans....all that stuff was junk.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for all your great advice! Tax refund comes soon, so I will spend a bit of it on the dogs.


----------



## Tracy Davis-Sullivan (May 10, 2010)

http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=2860&ParentCat=94


Wireless Digital Thermometer
La Crosse Technology
This is an excellent tool for monitoring the temperature in your car or RV while you're at a trial or in a restaurant after the trial. The remote sensor that comes with the WS-9160U-IT Wireless Thermometer accurately measures and sends temperature readings wirelessly to the receiver from up to 330 ft. away. Updates in 4-16 seconds depending on obstructions. Monitors inside and outside temperatures with minimum and maximum values for both. Displays 12/24 hour time. Extra large digits for easy viewing. The receiver can be hung up on the wall in your RV, used freestanding, or carried in your pocket. Receiver can be used with up to 2 additional sensors. Low battery icon for both units warns you when the batteries should be changed.


----------



## Anna Van Kovn (Aug 24, 2009)

That what I use on my 2 black schnauzers: http://www.pettemp.com/05koolkoatmain/05koolkoatmain6-06.htm


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Anna...what do these coats do to kool off the dog ? evaporate after being wetted ? if so, that can be a problem when humidity is high and there is no air moving


----------



## Anna Van Kovn (Aug 24, 2009)

I do not work dogs in them. But I do put them on the dog after or before going on the field. They do evaporate eventually, but they keeping cold, and help dog to cool down. I do not think it will be a problem in humidity, however , you can buy PVA towel and see if you like general idea. For my dog they make a huge difference. Of course I also have reflected shades, fans.. But none of it help to cool down dog the way this coat do.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i also vote for the solar shades: we get 95-100F heat + humidity up here and it is simply amazing the difference in outside temp vs under the shade is--well worth the $$. you can get them in about any size from crate to car.


----------



## Ashley Scott (Feb 9, 2012)

I didn't read the whole thing so if I am repeating anything, I'm sorry. I use a combination approach.
1) http://www.k9cratecoolers.com/index.html
2) http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=918&ParentCat=155

and then one of those reflective blankets/sheet things. I throw that over the crate, and my border collie stays pretty cool  For the record, he is a BEAST in the crate, and destroys crates and crate trays, so what I've done is bought a metal crate tray, flipped it upside down, and put the cool mat UNDER the crate tray, so the crate tray gets cold.

-Ashley


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

I use silver mesh reflective cool coats and also hyperkewel cool coats (which need water) for mine at trials but then where I live is a dry heat, not humid so much, so they work quite well.

The other thing I am currently trying are the cool collars. They come with a insert you freeze but this needs replacing within half and hour so what they suggests is if you dont mind a bit of damp, putting ice in the mesh insert that backs the collar. The ice slowly melts and icey water runs down the chest of the dog. I use this if I need to work my dogs in really hot weather. I try and avoid the scenario but sometimes I have to with livestock.

Also if doing agility training in the late afternoon, if it is hot I put these icy collars on my dogs both while they are working and while they are waiting. They certainly have very cool necks and chests.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't have one of these but I have heard from some that use them they do work very well. 

http://www.coolvest.com/RPCM_Cooling_Vest/Dogs_Equine.aspx

We use them at work for shipping blood and blood products and went whacko making sure they were not toxic (they are polymerized vegetable oil) becaue the original PCMs were a mineral based product and were.

The idea is that since the change phase at 50C they are not forcing capillaries to close and making things worse as would ice packs on the dog. This also means you can condition them in an ice chest pretty quickly so you can keep one on the dog and one in the ice chest.

My big concern would still be durability.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Someone mentioned a regular fan, can this hook up to a car plug in(adapter)? I have good rear AC, but don't want to rely on that if leaving the vehicle with one dog for awhile. Its hot and humid here all summer.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Some of the guys in our unit, purchased (or purloined) a cooling fan used on computers. It's about 6 inches in diameter and runs on 12 volt. It pushes a lot of air. They placed it on the screen separating the front of the cruiser from the rear. They say it works pretty good.

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I would not regularly run a 12 volt fan for long periods of time on a standard car battery-they are meant for cold cranking amps, not continuous power drain. Get a deep cycle sized for your power consumption. 

O2 Cools ROCK and the ones with the adapter are 12volt.

You probably missed the time to get the fall closeouts at wally world but I usually pick up a couple of them each fall for about $5, normally about $20 - just strip the wires from the adapter to use with the battery.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

We deal with heat all the time down here in So Cal. As far as vehicles go, I usually leave my a/c on with the dogs in the vehicle. Unlike the law enforcement incidents where the K9's died in the car,as a cilivian doing a sport- you are training and close to the vehicle, you should be pretty close to your car so if it has some sort of mechanical failure you should be able to see or hear it. We have a policy that if our dogs are in the car, the back windows are down 4 inches. If there is a failure in the car, the dog still gets fresh air. As a safety net I have the Ray Allen F2 heat alert system with the cellular dialer option added on. I have my F2 set to 95 degrees, if that tempature is reached the system kicks in. It rolls down the windows, kicks on a pretty strong fan, and then calls my cell. There are 3 other numbers it calls just in case I don't answer. It does not start the car which I prefer because if they a/c has failed, there is obvioulsy a problem with the engine so why try to keep starting it and loose battery life.

I have a Cool K9 hose that goes from the a/c duct back to the dogs insert. During hot weather, my dog lays down right next to it and seems pretty comfy. I've seen lots of people use the Cool K9 attached to their crates and it works just fine.

Now on to keeping the dogs cool. Matt Akenhead from Signature K9 listens and comes up with great stuff. I asked some of the Border Patrol K9 handlers I know what would help keep the dogs on the line at check points working longer. They said a better way of keeping them cool. I relayed this Matt and he came up with a belly cooling pack. Most cooling packs out there wrap around the dog and have little effect. This one goes on the belly where it can actually cool the dog down.
http://www.rayallen.com/product/Belly_Cooling_Pack/Canine_Protection

Another thing that I learned from training with some of the high desert K9 guys is that the dogs need to be climatized. If they go from a 71 degree vehicle to a 100 degree working field, they won't last very long. Dogs can handle heat better than we think. Look at the MWD K9 teams deployed in the Middle East. They work in 110-120 tempatures all the time and do well.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I didn't think about a twelve volt. The searches we go on are sometimes miles and hours from the vehicles. Though someone is always at the cars, no guarantee its a k9 handler (not likely) so I don't chance leaving it to them to decide if my dogs are cool enough.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re: the "effectiveness" of cooling vests, collars, etc
when people say they "work good" or make a "huge difference" i question how they know that ... and humidity and wind makes a huge difference in their effectiveness

- the only accurate way would be to monitor core temps, respiration rates and a few other factors and i doubt that is being done, meaning this is mostly opinion based on (maybe) a few physical symptoms the dog does or doesn't show
- i'm not completely clueless to this type of testing since i worked in the early days of testing emergency back up heat packs for hot water suits used for (deep) saturation diving
- i haven't read any design testing that has much beef in it, but then again, i haven't shopped for these accessories much either ... only when someone recommends something and i check it out ...but i still never see much beef...mostly it's about how "green" or "non toxic"and "cool" the product is 
- sure, maybe the dog pants less, or gets more active, or whatever, but none of that means too much to me beyond the obvious
- on the other side of the coin, how much testing has been done to see the effect of RESTRICTING air flow when a vest is cinched up to a dog ? that doesn't seem like such a good idea to me since it would seem to defeat the purpose their coat insulation provides
- canines regulate their temps in specific ways ... any dog owner should know that physiology first ... extreme case of ignorance are the fur shavers who think their doggie will sweat too much. most don't even know what a dangerous canine temp is :-(
- dogs have evolved a few thousand years to do a pretty good job without cool clothing and without human intervention....but when WE own em, we make em work in heat when they probably wouldn't choose to work because it makes no common sense to them .... can't get around that if they are a true working dog, but professional handlers KNOW how to monitor signs of overheating and are constantly vigilant
- if i can control the environment with shade and/or increased air circulation for a stationary dog, that would always be my first and best option...those aluminized tarps look GREAT for that.
.....and water for my dog will ALWAYS be available

- but if it's too hot to work my dog safely ... i don't ... problem solved  and that will probably work for anyone who doesn't wear a uniform while handling their canine, and they are smart enuff to know when heat is reducing the effectiveness of their K9...when the gadgets get tested i'll try em

like i have said before, we often forget the "selfish" factor when we do stuff with our dogs, but for the car probs, it might be something like "training day ... hotter than hell but i ain't gonna miss it"

i expect to see "cool pads" for "urban dog walkers" in the near future as this well intentioned market expands and i'll bet people will buy em ..... aka : kachiiing 
- sorry, i'm capable of cooling down my dog with water (internally or externally) and i'll pass on the doggy clothing, but that's just me ...


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

julie allen said:


> I didn't think about a twelve volt. The searches we go on are sometimes miles and hours from the vehicles. Though someone is always at the cars, no guarantee its a k9 handler (not likely) so I don't chance leaving it to them to decide if my dogs are cool enough.


On live searches some of us HRD handlers stay at base in case we are needed and also watch the dogs left in vehicles. Though we have not had a search where the vehicles were more than 15-20 minutes out as the gator rolls.

We also have starting telling some of the car and SUV folks that they MUST bring a crate with them so we can set up in the shade if need bee and we usually leave a spare set of car keys at base.

Acclimitization IS a biggie. As far as effectiveness. I figure if my dog is laying in the back of the truck and is not panting and is otherwise ok, he is probably doing good [we do carry and use thermometers during work]--For me, about 93F seems to be the magic temp where the dogs are not panting.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mario Fernandez said:


> I bought this air cooler.
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/rechargeable-personal-air-cooler-mister/37641
> 
> ...


Thanks Mario, but I waited too long!! I saw this right after you posted it and checked it out, they were a sweet deal, but now the company is out of them on line. I'm sure they'll restock, I'll check back frequently because I think this is a really good option and summers in So Calif are scorching hot!

I got one of the O2 fans when Nancy recommended it a while back. They're inexpensive and work really well, but for those days when the temps are way over 100F I would like to be able to back it up with the air cooler Mario suggested.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Another keep cool toy
http://www.thegreenpetshop.com/store/item_view.asp?estore_itemid=1000002


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Another keep cool toy
> http://www.thegreenpetshop.com/store/item_view.asp?estore_itemid=1000002


Wow they will have to get a Nobel prize for that one. Sounds like they have figured out a way to defeat the laws of thermodynamics.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

rick smith said:


> re: the "effectiveness" of cooling vests, collars, etc
> when people say they "work good" or make a "huge difference" i question how they know that ... and humidity and wind makes a huge difference in their effectiveness
> 
> - the only accurate way would be to monitor core temps, respiration rates and a few other factors and i doubt that is being done, meaning this is mostly opinion based on (maybe) a few physical symptoms the dog does or doesn't show
> ...


I think it would be pretty obvious not to work dogs if you dont have to in the heat. Where I live there are many days well over 100 -110 in summer. I generally take the summer off as far as agility goes. If I do train it is in the evening and only if it starts to cool, I dont like running in the heat either and all our summer trials are at night anyway. Dogs probably dont need the cool coats or collars but I use them anyway while they are waiting their turn and certainly when I put my hand underneath their coats seem very cool. But it is a dry heat here with a dry desert breeze. I dont work them longer if they have the cool coats than I would if they dont.

Summer is also when you have to yard sheep to draft off the lambs also shearing. There is not much control when a sheep truck comes. There are plenty of water troughs around for the dogs at the yards and you can rotate them, but I put the collars on that drip ice when I am bring the sheep up from a distant paddock. They probably dont need them but I put them on anyway, the melting ice runs down their chests and it certainly feels cool to touch, nice wet fur. I notice the dogs arent looking around for a trough so much on the way.

There has been testing done on some of the cooling vests. I never see the ones on Clean Run advertised as cool, green what ever. They often have quite a bit of technical data. The coats I use are loose and lightweight and I doubt they interrupt the flow of air much. As to looking cool - mine are usually stained by the red dust of the desert and look generally well worn and grubby LOL with a faint smell of eau de sheep. 

Most agility handlers I know have no interest in what they look like, they only care about performance. That is what the discussion surrounding these coats is always about.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey I found this thingamajig which might work in places where humidity is not a big factor: http://www.kooleraire.com/Product Information.htm

I think I might give it a try, it's only $40.00 for the unit and $1.50 for the PVC elbow joint.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have heard so so reviews on that one.

Google "Swamp Cooler" and for low humidity areas a whole lot of options come up.

If I were handy and actually had the time I would immerse something like radiators in an ice chest with ice and blow air through them or even water and run the ice water under the dogs. I know there was one fellow who did something like that.


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

Over here in the heat (100plus) I use a cool vest. It is gel filled and works well.

BUT looking at the thingamagig in the posts above it is a simple deal
Try to follow my thinking
you want to be careful not to kill your car battery that would really suck
so
here is your parts list
get an ice chest Hell take a cheap Styrofoam one that will work 
duct tape ( you always need duct tape)
pocket knife
12 volt fan This fan need to make good airflow probably as large as you can get that will still fit in the top
a deep cycle battery
a solar charger
ice

in the top cut with the knife a hole just a little smaller than the fan
tape the fan down over the top with the duct tape
on one side of the cooler cut holes in the upper half ( above the ice line) so cold air can escape
wire the fan to alligator clips
wire the solar charger to the battery It probably wont keep up with the drain but it will extend the time the thing operates a good amount
now fill the ice chest with ice and tape the top down 
point the end with the holes at the dogs
connect the alligator clips to the battery
instant swamp cooler/air conditioner

a little more than 40 bucks but it will work better
the larger the ice chest the better. Heck you have a knife and duct tape. Cut the ends out and two and tape then together That would even cool better and cost about 2 bucks to double the capacity


yeah I make a lot of the stuff i need out of necessity


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jon

Duct tape can make/fix anything 
A cheap jump start box with a 12V plug is a good alternative to a deep cycle battery and solar clarger.
Did you ever find out where Lou Castle did his military service?


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

yes that jump start box would work i guess Ive never used one so i dont know how well they hold up

No I never did find out He wont answer PMs and . I started a thread asking but David rightly shut that down.
No reason to start a fight----I guess


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jon Harris said:


> Over here in the heat (100plus) I use a cool vest. It is gel filled and works well.
> 
> BUT looking at the thingamagig in the posts above it is a simple deal
> Try to follow my thinking
> ...


my buddy made something like this to use in a short school bus (delivery vehicle) with no air conditioning to cool HIMSELF and it did work suprisingly well for what it was....took some experimenting to get the right fans for the job....


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

If you have enough battery power you can use a radiator fan (they make small plastic ones with a bolt circle) but I would put a screen guard in front as I am sure it couild take a finger or a nose tip...

I have not found a cheap 12 volt voltage controller though because I had one between my cab and the camper but it pulled too hard on my A/C that I could only use it with my windows open.

The one I had drew 7amps at 12volts vs. 0.7 amps for my O2 cool.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i'd like to find a good dog cooling accessory too, and i checked all the links to the stuff that has been mentioned here .... NONE have been TESTED for effectiveness :-(
1. techno bable of what it is made of, how different it is from other products, and how it "works" is still .... marketing hype to me
2. if a product does get tested, and the test is legit and shows a significant cooling effect, it WILL outsell all the others, but i don't think that product exists yet, and it's probably why there are a lot of UNTESTED clothing to choose from 

Plus, altho u can circulate air that is cooler than ambient with the best cooling system in the world, i think you could still have a dog die from dehydration if it didn't have water available. if you take an overheated dog to an emergency vet, i doubt they are gonna put a cooling vest on it, and if you suspect that and call em on the phone the answer will probably be similar. but if you have to take em to an ER you probably didn't do what common sense would dictate to prevent it from happening in the first place :-(

"hot" SoCal temps don't even come close to what i have to deal with here, i've had to enclose a large kennel area with soundproofing that will significantly cut down on air circulation and i do plan to add the aluminet mesh on the outside and take temps b4 and after installation, even tho i know it will help. and i will have a forced air blower, but with all that i will still make damn sure cool water is ALWAYS readily available and let common sense prevail before i dress em with cool clothes ... guess i'm either too stubborn or too cheap 
...in fact i'll take any SoCal weather over just about any other "weather" in the world, and i have travelled a bit


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I personally know some FEMA handlers and some dog handlers from Florida who swear by the cooling vests. I do not have one but have not really felt the need.

I would not LEAVE a dog in one or use one in an emergency situation because once the phase change has occurred and the product has warmed to body temp, the dog is now wearing an insulating coat.

PCM technology is real and time tested. Once we started using them at work to ship biologics we were able to extend the ship time of a box of samples from 24 hours to 48 hours. [and actually testing went out to 72 hours and passed]---These polymers are engineered to change phase at various temperatures (they are polymers of vegetable oils-the early PCMs were toxic salts] and the major cooling/warming benefit of any substance is at the phase change. (For example, the change in temp of ice while it is ice consumes(or releases) .5cal/gram, The change in temp of liquid water consumes 1cal/gram. The phase change from ice to water consumes 55 cal/gm. Phase changes are like that only the numbers are different. 50F phase change materials are preferred for contact with skin because they do not drive the capillaries to close down and make the problem worse like cold water or ice can.

My next vote is going to be for the plywood platform with holes in it and ice packs underneath with small fans blowing over the ice. I always have a remote thermometer in the back of the truck. Once we are parked, I know that I maintain whatever the air temp is outside based on a lot of data checking with the truck parked in the sun.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I have lived in so Cal, El Paso TX, and it was hot, but doesn't compare to the heat and humidity here. Seriously, when the temp is 96, and humidity is 90%, it is just unbelievable, and the only way to cool off outside is lots of water, often, as it doesn't evaporate.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

So you know people who have used the PCMs for dogs and been happy with the results? My destructo dog is generally okay when lying on things, but she absolutely will destroy anything she has to wear. So vests are out, butI like the PCM pad and the price is good. There are a couple other cooling pads that look good too. I always have multiple fans going, and plenty of water available at all times. I will also get one of those car covers. I would have to tear down my crates to do the plywood bottom with ice and fans, since my crates are built into the back. So maybe for my next vehicle.

And I sure am hoping that this year isnt as bad as last year!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I know people who are happy with them. I would not trust my own dogs. Yes they are nontoxic but I would not want to come back to find a dog coated in an expensive, though non toxic, polymer because he ate the bed.

The folks I know get two sets of inserts so that one is in the cooler and one on the dog and they say they get a few hours on a 'charge' and then change out the inserts.


----------



## keith shimada (Dec 7, 2009)

http://swampy.net/mk3.html
i have this and it works very well. right now I'm using a Costco portable battery jumper to power it. Working on installing a 2nd battery in my car. Just gotta figure out were to put it.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Mel
> 
> Instead of something to put in the crates. How about one of those reflective material car covers that let the breeze through but block the UV rays? Keep the whole car cooler instead?


Where can I do some reading up on them Thomas


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

leslie cassian said:


> These Aluminet solar shades work really well for keeping the vehicle cool when there is no shade. The reflective mesh lets air flow through but keeps the heat out. A bit pricey in Canada - I had to order from the US, but well worth it for training or trialing in the summer. I can park anywhere, even in full sun and my car will not heat up.


How much is pricey?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Ashley Scott said:


> I didn't read the whole thing so if I am repeating anything, I'm sorry. I use a combination approach.
> 1) http://www.k9cratecoolers.com/index.html
> 2) http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=918&ParentCat=155
> 
> ...


Yea thats not going to work, my dogs will eat that dam crate cooler and I will be out money the first day, theres got to be something more proven out there


----------



## Ashley Scott (Feb 9, 2012)

Harry Keely said:


> Yea thats not going to work, my dogs will eat that dam crate cooler and I will be out money the first day, theres got to be something more proven out there


That is why I bought the metal crate tray and flipped it over. I had to drill holes through it and zip tied it to the crate itself, so it wasn't going anywhere. Can't get to the crate cooler that way


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Ashley Scott said:


> That is why I bought the metal crate tray and flipped it over. I had to drill holes through it and zip tied it to the crate itself, so it wasn't going anywhere. Can't get to the crate cooler that way


interesting


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Why not put the different types of crate coolers in another crate to keep it away from the dogs?
If the dogs are in their own crate how do they get to the cooler?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Harry

I paid $120 cdn for a 10 x 20 aluminet tarp with bound edges. That included shipping to Canada and whatever customs added on.

It was a good size to cover the wagon that I had at the time, but if I was getting one now I would go a bit wider to cover further down the doors of the van I have.


----------

